# Heartguard Plus or Generic?



## 1605 (May 27, 2009)

The time has come for us to get a new supply of Heartguard Plus chewables for Zio. However, I keep seeing generics of this available for a much lower price. Has anyone had experience with them? Does the dog take them as readily as the name brand? Any pros/cons?

Your feedback is greatly appreciated. We have a month before he needs a new batch.

Thanks!


----------



## GoldenGirl (Mar 31, 2010)

SubMariner said:


> The time has come for us to get a new supply of Heartguard Plus chewables for Zio. However, I keep seeing generics of this available for a much lower price. Has anyone had experience with them? Does the dog take them as readily as the name brand? Any pros/cons?
> 
> Your feedback is greatly appreciated. We have a month before he needs a new batch.
> 
> Thanks!


I would think that if it contains Ivermectin, then it should function the same as regular Heartgard. As an FYI, Ivermectin is more toxic for some breeds (like collies) and that some meds increase ivermectin toxicity. It might not be worth trusting a generic, especially if the shipping is more than the actual product.

I give my golden Interceptor, which doesn't contain Ivermectin. Costs around $67 for a 6-month supply and I have pet insurance, which covers a portion.

Did you decide to go with the generic?

Thanks,
Jean


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

This is probably a bit late for you now, but the generic I tried turned out to be big round hard pills. My dog wasn't too keen on eating them, so I had to break it up and put it in her food. She thinks the chewable ones are treats. Thats the trade off I guess.


----------



## 1605 (May 27, 2009)

The alternatives were either giving Ivermectin via liquid dose that you had to measure, or those big honkin' pills. So in the end we kept with the chewable Heartguards.

However, if you get them online from someplace that brings them in from Europe or Australia, they allegedly are the same product, only cheaper because they don't require a prescription. It takes 2-3 weeks to get them, though.

In the end I wound up buying from the Vet (again) for $43+ for the convenience factor. Oh well... :redface:


----------



## g00dgirl (Nov 18, 2009)

Many vets will price match online prices, at least from places like Drs. Foster and Smith- which send out catalogs. It's definitely worth asking about.


----------



## 1605 (May 27, 2009)

g00dgirl said:


> Many vets will price match online prices, at least from places like Drs. Foster and Smith- which send out catalogs. It's definitely worth asking about.


While I was at the Vet I tried asking about the pricing (especially since it's gone up $3 since the last time we bought it about 6 months ago) and simply got a verbal shrug from the woman behind the counter. 

In all probability I should have broached the subject with the Vet himself, because she obviously doesn't have the power to do anything but take money & make appointments.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

FWIW I've always bought my Heartguard brand from Oz, no problems whatsoever. Quite a few of my friends are now doing the same as well. Although the packaging may be a bit different, I've checked and I can't see any difference in the US Heartguard and the Oz Heartguard. I haven't compared prices for a while, but last time, the price difference was considerable and it took 10 days to get to FL. The exchange rate doesn't hurt either. Just another option, thats all.


----------

